# Down Imaging Experience



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Hummingbird's Down Imaging? I'm considering a 596C HD DI, and wondering if the down imaging will help in finding fish.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

It's entirely possible I'm the exception rather than the rule but my experience is that any sonar is not reliable in locating fish. I use DI mainly to find some structure. There have been many times that I'm sitting over, say, 20 fow and my sonar shows fish at 14 fow. Even dropping a nightcrawler under a bobber fails to produce bites. I don't know what that unit costs but if you can afford it I'd go with a side imaging unit. You'll use all the versatility you can buy.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

it will help you find them ..but not catchem..lol


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Sculpin, I just mounted a 596c HD DI on my boat and it works like a charm. It's simple to figure out the menu's and the screen is bright enough to be seen by passengers in the rear of the boat. I agree with the other posters that DI is great for figuring out structure below you but won't make the fish bite...lol. I looked at a lot of fish finders before making the decision to buy the 596 and I think it was money well spent.

spinner


----------

